# straw in your feral's house..what to do with it



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

When you guys make the cat house for your feral cats in the winter time..you fill it up with straw. 

what do you do with the straw in the spring/summer time? do you throw It out? do you keep it?

I have an igloo on my front porch and in the winter time its filled with straw. but now that the snow is gone and its getting warmer here...its time to empty out the igloo. 

I was wondering what I should do with the used straw.... ive been putting in the woods for now. 

I don't think I can throw it out in the garbage.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

In the woods is fine. If you have a garden and want to use some for a mulch, that'd probably work too.


----------

